# Banger 'full contact' Racing at Wycombe Racing



## dominicm (Feb 9, 2017)

I've seen some crazy stuff on my travels while filming at shows and events...but this was superb. The Banger drivers at Wycombe Racing Car Club all expect to take their shells home in bits and you can understand it from the hard hits that they take on a 40 lap race. Some obviously don't make it to the end and those that do take time between races to patch it all together ready to race again. Great stuff.


----------

